# See if you can work this one out lol



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

I got this off my other forum 

Fantastic Contraption: A fun online physics puzzle game


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been playing this for ages.. great game


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Oohh its quite addictive lol


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Ive been watching my partner on it.It is quite funny lol


----------

